# Moving a group



## Critter (Aug 1, 2016)

HEY All,
After a month of flinging ball berings in to forks,fingers and a few into the catchbox I finally got my form down pretty good for a rookie.I'm eating out a hole in the target consistently 2in right and low bout a inch at 10 meters.the hole is just a little over 2inches just put last 50 shots into it and have not tried to move the group just trying to get everything stable as far as anchor and release is concerned.My question is how to best move groups.should I move anchor that I have finally gotten steady with as I'm aiming off the fork now


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Trial and error is best. Find what works for you. I get my anchor to where it shoots in line with where I am aiming and then adjust height as needed.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I was shooting that tight of group I would leave everything as it is as far as your shooting form. I would try changing your aiming point slightly. best of luck to you.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

You can change anchor or aim point, it's personal preference. If you're comfortable with where your anchor and release are then just more your aiming point.

In my opinion, people inevitably try other shooting styles that will force them to adjust the way they draw, hold and/or release. So getting the basics down is good but you'll have to adjust to the frame and style of shooting.


----------



## Critter (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey All,
Thanks for the info and all of you were right.Natural Fork I did that and it worked, a tiny bit of trail and error is all it took and Tag I didn't want to change anything but felt now is the time for some adjustments while I'm still in learning stage and Ryan what you said made sense so instead of doing a bunch of shooting and messing up my stuff that works pretty good right now I spent some time trying to figure out why my groups were low and left and it was verified by drawing my slingshots in front of a mirror and I relised that I was not anchoring in line with my eye so went out side and tried to anchor in corner of mouth and it worked.Group moved and sight reference went to center of top fork right were it's supposed to be.my groups have opened up a little but only shot this way for 40 or so shots and I think they will get back to were they were in no time,think maybe my release is a little different or something anyway you guys are they best! THANKS,


----------

